# Maybe



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

i was thinking..maybe normanl people just refuse to recodnize that life is a fake and we are the enlighten ones..mayyybe that time has come to end the regin of sane people..but than again im maybe wrong :shock:


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm for overthrowing them.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Overthrowing them? Who has the energy. Retreat back into the cocoon if you must.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Profound stuff, in all my three and a half years of dp, I'd never considered that.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

If there is one thing I am absolutely certain about in this life it is this: To be truely happy you must be capable of monumental self-delusion. To delude yourself about death, or getting old, or the ability to delude yourself about 'getting over' the loss of (delete as applicable), wives, lovers, relations, youth, jobs, money, friends, hair...

If you can do all this without developing severe mental health problems, then life will be sweet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

Axel19 said:


> Profound stuff, in all my three and a half years of dp, I'd never considered that.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Cowards. Try saying that out on the main forum and you'll be lynched!

:x


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

don't get me wrong, I have thought of that MANY times, I was laughing at Mr Mole's pictures. he always comes up with some graphical illustration of what he's thinking that cracks me up!!!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

The total irony of this is that I'm usually the one spitting out the sarcasm. Dear god, how have I got so serious all of a sudden.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> If there is one thing I am absolutely certain about in this life it is this: To be truely happy you must be capable of monumental self-delusion. To delude yourself about death, or getting old, or the ability to delude yourself about 'getting over' the loss of (delete as applicable), wives, lovers, relations, youth, jobs, money, friends, hair...
> 
> If you can do all this without developing severe mental health problems, then life will be sweet.


You're so fucking cynical and pessimistic. I mean get over it man, seriously.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

g-funk said:


> don't get me wrong, I have thought of that MANY times, I was laughing at Mr Mole's pictures. he always comes up with some graphical illustration of what he's thinking that cracks me up!!!


Yeah the genuis reads somethingawful.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

reticent said:


> Yeah the genuis reads somethingawful.com


I know I've copied something off there...refresh my memory.

OR you could get off my back and read stuff I've written purely from my own mind.

Up to you.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Scattered, if we keep on chasing each other around this forum like dogs on heat, people will start talking. And I ain't sniffing no professional depressives butt !


----------

